# زيادة حمض السلفونيك عن الصودا



## ساجدة للرحمن (9 نوفمبر 2012)

قمت بعمل صابون سائل من اسبوعين وزادت نسبة الحمض عن الصودا ولم اكن اعرف الا بعد ان سألت حضراتكم
وكنت وضعت الرائحة واللون ورائحته اصبحت سيئة جدا الآن
هل يمكن ان يتصلح ؟
ام كده خلاص باظ؟
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## نجاح الشمري (10 نوفمبر 2012)

قومي باضافة الصودا الكاوية قليلا قليلا وافحصي الصابون بورق قياس ph


----------



## 83moris (10 نوفمبر 2012)

نجاح الشمري قال:


> قومي باضافة الصودا الكاوية قليلا قليلا وافحصي الصابون بورق قياس ph


كما قال الاخ نجاح لا ما باظش ولا حاجة بس اتأكدي من عدم حدوث تعفن-او من اين اتت الرائحة السيئة


----------



## atef7000 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

الرائحة العفنة جاءت من زيادة السلفونيك عن الصودا وتركه لمدة أكثر من يومين والحل وضع الصودا حتى تكون الph عند 7 ثم تركه للهواء غير مغطى حتى تذهب الرائحة ولو كانت الكمية كبيرة يتم وضع 2أو3جرام بنزوات صوديوم لكل لتر


----------



## سومر علي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

انتي يمكن بالغتي بوضع الحمض أي أن نسبة الحمض كبيرة والماء قليل 
الرجاء اذكري الكميات بالوزن لحل المشكلة 
ههي بسيطة جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------

